
Go vs. Clojure – Which has the better job outlook? - babygetoboy
Trying to decide which language to deep dive in and a big factor is which one would I more likely be able to use at work.
======
pankajdoharey
I can tell you with my experience that the answer that you are looking for has
more to do with your own feeling than the actual job prospects so i would go
ahead and tell you what you are actually looking for. If you are a person who
likes systems development or want to write in a c like language with minimal
cognitive overhead compared to Ruby, Java, C++ then Go is an excellent
language. It has its quirks but none as bad as those mentioned above. Clojure
on the other hand is a different kind of language it is deep and beautiful,
like Go, you can learn it a matter of days of-course it would take a yr/yrs to
master it. But for all practical purposes clojure is the simplest language to
learn. It has almost no syntax. It is immensely deep and powerful and give you
a deep sense of satisfaction after programming. Initially you would feel
stupid programming in it but slowly it would become your strength and you will
feel like a smug of clojure. That is just the nature of the language. At the
end all you need is just one job, which you can find in any language, hell a
friend of mine is still programming mainframes in IBM Cobol in 2017. So you
need to decide what you want and how you want to feel. Finding a job is
secondary to the exercise and there are plenty of jobs in both the languages.

------
andreasgonewild
Depends a lot on what type of companies you want to work for, but I would say
that Go is definitely more popular overall. Popular is unfortunately mostly
crap, which is why it sucks as a long term optimization target.

------
freedomben
Go definitely has a better job outlook for hiring. If you're wanting to sell
it to current management/coworkers, my experience so far has also been that
management is a lot more receptive to Go than Clojure.

------
kimi
Go is more "mainstream" (I'd say it's totally mainstream by now) while Clojure
is still "niche" \- and being a Lisp, I doubt it will ever be non-niche.

